
Ask HN: What is the best budget superpower of 2018 - Topgamer7
Years ago the nexus line from google, and later one plus phones were the best bang for low cost. The prices of both of those phones have now gone up. What do you guys think is the new nexus 5?
======
crowbots
Moto G5 Plus.

